

Ask HN: Who do you follow on Twitter? - saroz


======
jyrkesh
Good question. I've only just started to try and follow the more relevant
people in the industry. At the time being, I've just followed a couple people
that have had good blog posts I've seen posted on HN. That mixed in with a
couple of my personal favorites:

kevinrose cyanogen marcoarment

But I've also moved a bunch of people I follow over to my G+ following
account. It's just a much better format, and the content is pretty much the
same. And threading is much nicer (@replies drive me crazy).

